# amp wattage?



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i was thinking of buying a pheonix gold amp that is 175Wrms X 2 ohm. would that be good for 200Wrms peak subs? please help


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

Wait, u said 175 watts rms by 2 ohms, but how many channels? Also, how many ohms of resistance can u run on the subs?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

96sentra said:


> *i was thinking of buying a pheonix gold amp that is 175Wrms X 2 ohm. would that be good for 200Wrms peak subs? please help *


Well yeah it's gonna run fine...it should!
But your not gonna get the full effect of the sub.
Remember..power is powah!!!!!

Your amps give power to subbs.
So if your amp can only give you 175Wrms
...and your speaker can handle 200Wrms...then your not getting the full powah of your subs.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

sentrasel-- 2 channel
unish-- i think that is the best that i can afford right now, pheonix gold is good so those are going to be good watts instead of lots of crappy watts(am i correct or am i stupid). sorry everyone for my lack of intelligence with this stuff.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

96sentra said:


> *sentrasel-- 2 channel
> unish-- i think that is the best that i can afford right now, pheonix gold is good so those are going to be good watts instead of lots of crappy watts(am i correct or am i stupid). sorry everyone for my lack of intelligence with this stuff. *


How many subs will you be hooking up to it?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

o and the resistance, umm, the subs are dvc and i think in sequence they can be 2ohm each coil. correct me if im wrong im kinda talkin out of my ass.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

yes i understand unish that i cant get the full potential and it will be two subs.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Ouch...

so approx (175/2) is what each sub will be running at...basically


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

96sentra said:


> *o and the resistance, umm, the subs are dvc and i think in sequence they can be 2ohm each coil. correct me if im wrong im kinda talkin out of my ass. *


Its ok...its always a good time to learn EE..


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

what u mean 175/2? is that going to be bad at 175 instead of 200 peak? this is why im asking, good info


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

96sentra said:


> *what u mean 175/2? is that going to be bad at 175 instead of 200 peak? this is why im asking, good info *


Less power=less BOOM!
Each speaker will have 87.5 Watts each...basically 
In order for you to get the full effect of your subs.
Heres the forumla for an amp.

Amp power=(Sub power)*(number of subs)
Amp power=200Wrms*2
400 should be your ideal amp Wattage.

But you have a Amp that delivers 175Watts so...
175=(Sub power)*2
87.5=Sub power each
So each of your subs will be running at 87.5 Watts.
Meaning less "boom"


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

not alot of money=not alot of BOOM, so dont get this amp then? it is cheap, well lets put it this way, legacy/pyle/pyramid, or this one with less power but its probably better. let me know. i dont want to save. i want an amp now!!!


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

96sentra said:


> *not alot of money=not alot of BOOM, so dont get this amp then? it is cheap, well lets put it this way, legacy/pyle/pyramid, or this one with less power but its probably better. let me know. i dont want to save. i want an amp now!!! *


Ok..if you don't want to save, then get that amp. Actually don't quote me on it..But I think it should be enough to make it decent loud. 
In my bros honda accord he has subs that are around 60Watts(I forget exactly how much)...and they are loud when its cranked up all the way!! 
Try looking for used amps as well...and do your research first!


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

yea this is a used amp, and dang, i didnt think of it that way with only 87.5 per sub, that sux. but isnt it 175 per sub because it is 175X2 at 2ohm stereo. so 87.5 per coil. i am highly confused.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

yeah it sounds like its 87.5 per coil. i think you'll be sittin fat if the impedence matches up. my PG amps have atleast 50 more watts rms than they are rated at, so i don't think the lack of power is a big deal. they ARE pretty close after all. 25 watts underpower isn't that much. hope i could be of help. don't quote me on the 85watts per coil though. im no expert


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

thanks xt_out


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

96sentra said:


> *i was thinking of buying a pheonix gold amp that is 175Wrms X 2 ohm. would that be good for 200Wrms peak subs? please help *


ok so you said that this amp puts out 175rms x 2 @2ohm correct?
you also said the subs are DVC and each coil is 2ohm correct?

and one question about your original post, you said they are 200wrms peak subs....which is it? 200rms or 200 peak?

if you answer these then I can help you


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

sorry sr20demon, my subs are dvc and 200wrms peak. but its ok n e ways. i didnt get the amp. ebayer misrepresented the amp. 

but on the dvc topic, holy crap i dont know how to wire them. the wiring diagram alpine sent is good, but i dont understand it bgecause there are no words to it just pic. like it says, run the pos. wire through, nevermind. oh my i dont know what to do.


----------

